# Yeasty Paws ???



## chowder

I need help with constant paw chewing (Rocky's paws, not mine!!). He started out scratching his one ear occasionally and chewing his paws occasionally. Then he ended up with both ears dirty and chewing his feet non-stop. I used Zymox otic on his ears and he's not scratching them anymore. But the paw chewing has gotten to be a continuous thing. He feet are stained brown from the constant chewing on them (all 4 feet). Right now I am trying Zymox lotion on them and it has made the pads softer, but he still chews on them all day and all night.

Anyone have anything that works for paw chewing? In all the dogs I have owned, I have never had a paw chewer. I have read that it might be a yeast infection or a nervous habit. When I look in his paws, I really can't see anything wrong with them except the brown discoloration of all the hair.


----------



## debtee88

Foot and ear combo sure sounds like excessive yeast. But I looked back at your posts and aren't you feeding a high protein/low carb diet??

Does he have any digestive issues?

First I would review food, including treats, to reduce carbs and increase protein. Some dogs are more sensitive to yeast imbalance than others. It sounds like Rocky is very sensitive, and right now he is licking but the skin is not inflamed, so he is not too far into this.

Also, the topical stuff helps relieve the symptoms but does not get at the cause, as I'm sure you know.

So please give info on Rocky (age, breed, health issues, etc.) and what he is eating, including treat types. Also, any recent events that could "hit" his immune system (shots, boarding, etc.).

That's where I would start. There are things like probiotics and some other things that can help, too, but the basics are the most important and are the usual culprits, in my experience.


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty

If they smell like corn chips for fritos use vagisil wipes and the cream for some relief in the meantime.


----------



## chowder

debtee88 said:


> Foot and ear combo sure sounds like excessive yeast. But I looked back at your posts and aren't you feeding a high protein/low carb diet??
> 
> Does he have any digestive issues?
> 
> First I would review food, including treats, to reduce carbs and increase protein. Some dogs are more sensitive to yeast imbalance than others. It sounds like Rocky is very sensitive, and right now he is licking but the skin is not inflamed, so he is not too far into this.
> 
> Also, the topical stuff helps relieve the symptoms but does not get at the cause, as I'm sure you know.
> 
> So please give info on Rocky (age, breed, health issues, etc.) and what he is eating, including treat types. Also, any recent events that could "hit" his immune system (shots, boarding, etc.).
> 
> That's where I would start. There are things like probiotics and some other things that can help, too, but the basics are the most important and are the usual culprits, in my experience.


Rocky is a 2 year old Chow/husky. He currently eats raw chicken (or beef, pork, liver, eggs, fish, etc) for breakfast, and in the evening he gets one cup of kibble which is always either Orijen, Evo, or Taste of the Wild with a little 95% meat canned food. Right now he is getting one cup daily of Taste of the Wild Bison formula and his paw chewing seems to be worse. The only treats he gets are dried sheep lung (Baa Baas) or Stella and Chewy's raw carnivore crunch. He will spit out anything with vegies or fruit in them so we don't even bother with any other treats. 

I am thinking about taking away his evening cup of kibble and giving him raw for dinner. That was he will have eliminated ALL potatoes and other carbs from his diet. Maybe it is the sweet potatoes and fruit that are in the kibble at night causing him grief. I have three dogs and don't have the freezer space for all raw all the time with them, but I can give just him the raw and give the other dogs the kibble at night for awhile and see how he does.

If it is a yeast, I was thinking I could try something like Vagisil or Monistat, but didn't know if it would hurt him if he licks it off?


----------



## Unosmom

I would try to remove potatoes to see if that helps. A friend of mine has a bulldog who used to have really bad issues with yeast stains around eyes, mouth and paws. She started giving him ACV mixed with water (braggs) and dipping/wiping face and paws with acv/water mix. It doesent have the greatest smell, but it really worked for her. I can ask her the exact ratio to be sure.

here are some pics of her pup before and after ACV



















after:


----------



## cprcheetah

I too was gonna suggest Brodie (the bulldog's routine) as it's amazing how white & clear his skin is especially for a bulldog. Shellie has been dealing with a chronic ear infection for last 3-4 weeks (even though she's raw fed), I added the Bragg's ACV as I'd been out for a month or two and quit giving it, and within a week, she's already improving. Also giving her Probiotics (acidophillus from walmart 1/2 a tab per day). She's just been on the probiotic since Wednesday. I think the ACV really is helping. I'm giving it to Zoey my chi who still will lick her paws ocassionally and they are still stained a little, but not as bad as she was on kibble. Make sure any treats/diet etc is free of grains/carbs as those feed yeast. I give Shellie 70# 2 tablespoons per day in her food.


----------



## Katie Chumlee and Shorty

The ACV wash that Unosmom is talking about is a 50/50 mix. Or I should say that is what we do.


----------



## chowder

Unosmom said:


> I would try to remove potatoes to see if that helps. A friend of mine has a bulldog who used to have really bad issues with yeast stains around eyes, mouth and paws. She started giving him ACV mixed with water (braggs) and dipping/wiping face and paws with acv/water mix. It doesent have the greatest smell, but it really worked for her. I can ask her the exact ratio to be sure.


Those are great before and after pictures!! When she give him the ACV, does she feed it to him in addition to putting on the paws? How much would you feed?

I gave Rocky raw chicken for supper instead of his cup of kibble and needless to say, he was happy with it! Shade didn't seem to notice that he only got kibble while Rocky got raw, but then again, he would eat rocks with gravy on them! We'll see if taking all the kibble away from Rocky helps those paws. In the meantime I will look for some ACV.


----------



## Kofismom

It looks as if that beautiful bully may have also had unfiltered ACV added to his water of food. Kofi won't touch it in her water, but I do put a couple of teaspoons a day, more if I can get away with it, in her food.

It has many benefits, on being great for the skin.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom

Unosmom said:


> I would try to remove potatoes to see if that helps. A friend of mine has a bulldog who used to have really bad issues with yeast stains around eyes, mouth and paws. She started giving him ACV mixed with water (braggs) and dipping/wiping face and paws with acv/water mix. It doesent have the greatest smell, but it really worked for her. I can ask her the exact ratio to be sure.
> 
> here are some pics of her pup before and after ACV


Where I can buy it? I had the same problems with Cassie. The same way that the bulldog looks , Cassie looks sometimes.


----------



## Unosmom

you can find it at any health food store:
Apple Cider Vinegar by Bragg - GG-7001 - at The Vitamin Shoppe


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom

I just found it in Amazon. Thank You very much for this idea and this post.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom

Unosmom said:


> I can ask her the exact ratio to be sure.


Can you please ask?


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom

Unosmom said:


> you can find it at any health food store:
> Apple Cider Vinegar by Bragg - GG-7001 - at The Vitamin Shoppe


Thank You very much. Of course, as always I had to order the gallon! LOL


----------



## Kofismom

You can buy Braggs unfiltered apple cider vinegar at some groceries. Mine carries it. At present, I am using Tree of Life. The brand is not as important as making sure that its raw and unfiltered.


----------



## Unosmom

I sent her an email, I'll let you guys know when she responds


----------



## cast71

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> Where I can buy it? I had the same problems with Cassie. The same way that the bulldog looks , Cassie looks sometimes.


Bragg Organic Raw Apple Cider Vinegar -- 32 fl oz - Vitacost


----------



## cast71

If you willing to take away the kibble meal, go for it ;0) I would definitely add 2 tablespoons of ACV to his drinking water or food. Make sure you dilute it. Braggs seems to be the strongest out of other ACV's I tried. Another thing is add extra virgin coconut oil to his food. It is an antifungal;0) You can use it to also put directly on his paws and in his ears. I use it to clean my dogs ears for maintenance. Nutiva brand is the best;0)


----------



## schtuffy

Katie Chumlee and Shorty said:


> If they smell like corn chips for fritos use vagisil wipes and the cream for some relief in the meantime.


Hmm...Louis' paws have always smelled like corn chips, but he doesn't lick them excessively. That doesn't mean he has excessive yeast does he? And should I start ACV as a preventative?


----------



## cast71

I use ACV 5 days a week as a preventative;0)


----------



## malluver1005

cast71 said:


> You can use it to also put directly on his paws and in his ears.


Both the ACV and the EVCO? Or just the EVCO?


----------



## cast71

you can use both, but not at the same time. Also dilute acv with equal parts water. I tried acv to clean my dogs yeasty ears, but it made it worse. Alot of people have good results though. there both good, you just have to see what works best.


----------



## Unosmom

Ok, got a response- its 2 tbsp daily in water(to drink) and she also gives an acidophilus capsule daily(spring valley brand from wal-mart), but I dont think it really matters as long as it has at least 2 billion live cultures in it.


----------



## chowder

Thanks. I've had Rocky on just raw and 95% canned for almost two days now and he actually seems to be not licking his paws as much. Maybe he was reacting badly to the Taste of the Wild. It's the first time I've had a whole bag of it and he loves it, but it might just be too much potato for him. For a big, tough looking dog he really is a sensitive boy!! 

Shade will have to finish the rest of the bag (like that's a problem for him!!!). 

I'm going out to get the ACV today to dunk his paws in......he ought to love that!


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom

I was wondering if I can use another ACV like Heinz?


----------



## cast71

Supermarket ACV has the good stuff filtered out. It has been stripped of its nutrients. By only raw acv;0)


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom

cast71 said:


> Supermarket ACV has the good stuff filtered out. It has been stripped of its nutrients. By only raw acv;0)


I ordered yesterday, but I can not wait to use it. So, it is why I was asking if I can use the other one until it arrives.


----------



## chowder

Well, Rocky has gone 54 hours without any kibble, just eating raw chicken and 95% canned food and I have not seen him chew his paws today at all! He had been at them non-stop before this, so I'm starting to really think he was reacting badly to the one cup a day of TOTW kibble. Guess I will have to look for more chickens on sale this week and have the kids eat the pizza's that are filling up the freezer!! Sooner or later I will have to find myself a bigger freezer for doggy meat, or make the kids leave home :heh:


----------



## Kofismom

cast71 said:


> Supermarket ACV has the good stuff filtered out. It has been stripped of its nutrients. By only raw acv;0)


My super market has Braggs raw unfiltered ACV. I have also got Tree of Life raw unfiltered there.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom

Kofismom said:


> My super market has Braggs raw unfiltered ACV. I have also got Tree of Life raw unfiltered there.


I am going to Wegmans today. I am sure they have it. I used the Heinz brand in Cassie paws and ears last night and she stop itching. I wonder if it was because I clean the yeast or something. I can not wait to find it. Hurt to see her almost eating her paws every day.


----------



## Kofismom

Boxers&Pom's Mom said:


> I am going to Wegmans today. I am sure they have it. I used the Heinz brand in Cassie paws and ears last night and she stop itching. I wonder if it was because I clean the yeast or something. I can not wait to find it. Hurt to see her almost eating her paws every day.


In Martin Goldstein's book, The Nature of Animal Healing, he recommends using apple cider vinegar for chronic yeast infections. He does not specify the raw unfiltered kind. Perhaps you did get some healing properties from Heinz.

I also like Tree of Life organic raw unfiltered.

Hope you find one that works for you.


----------



## pandaparade

This is like, the best thread ever. My dog has suffered with seasonal allergies and has yeasty paws from the time we brought him home as a pup last June. I am going to pick up the acidophilus tablets today and start dipping the paws in the mixture 5 times a week. The doctor has gave me ketoconazole (an antibiotic I believe?) and it seems like that doesn't even work anymore but we still give it to him. I am going to try those acidophilus tablets though for sure. Should I stop the Ketoconazole and just try the acidophilus?


----------



## werecatrising

I have tons of animals who all get ACV. I can buy it in small amounts locally or have it shipped. neither one is cost effective for me. Now I make my own. It is easy, just takes time. I use the recipe here: Apple Cider Vinegar Recipe, but I use apple cider or frozen apple juice concentrate.


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom

pandaparade said:


> This is like, the best thread ever. My dog has suffered with seasonal allergies and has yeasty paws from the time we brought him home as a pup last June. I am going to pick up the acidophilus tablets today and start dipping the paws in the mixture 5 times a week. The doctor has gave me ketoconazole (an antibiotic I believe?) and it seems like that doesn't even work anymore but we still give it to him. I am going to try those acidophilus tablets though for sure. Should I stop the Ketoconazole and just try the acidophilus?


 Agree with you. I am so happy that it were posted here. Great information.


----------



## 3feathers

cast71 said:


> If you willing to take away the kibble meal, go for it ;0) I would definitely add 2 tablespoons of ACV to his drinking water or food. Make sure you dilute it. Braggs seems to be the strongest out of other ACV's I tried. Another thing is add extra virgin coconut oil to his food. It is an antifungal;0) You can use it to also put directly on his paws and in his ears. I use it to clean my dogs ears for maintenance. Nutiva brand is the best;0)


I tried ACV yesterday, and just put a 1/2 tsp. in his drinking water. Well, he made the worst face ever, and would not go within 4 feet of his bowl after that taste. So I am going to try to add it to his food. You mention to always dilute it, so should I dilute it 50/50 then try adding it to his food?


----------



## chowder

3feathers said:


> I tried ACV yesterday, and just put a 1/2 tsp. in his drinking water. Well, he made the worst face ever, and would not go within 4 feet of his bowl after that taste. So I am going to try to add it to his food. You mention to always dilute it, so should I dilute it 50/50 then try adding it to his food?


I was wondering about adding it to the water. Rocky doesn't drink much water and I think he would probably refuse it if I put it in the water. Plus, all three dogs drink out of the same pan so who knows which one would get the ACV.

I got some to try on his paws today but haven't diluted it up yet. He is doing much better just taking the kibble away from him so I haven't been in a hurry with the ACV. Luckily my other two dogs haven't noticed that they are getting evening kibble while their brother is getting meat!!


----------



## Kofismom

Kofi will not drink it in her water. I add it to her food, and then you do not have to dilute it.


----------



## Unosmom

You can mix it with food, shouldnt be a problem, heres more ifo:
http://www.natural-dog-health-W517180bremedies.com/apple-cider-vinegar-for-dogs.html


----------



## Boxers&Pom's Mom

3feathers said:


> I tried ACV yesterday, and just put a 1/2 tsp. in his drinking water. Well, he made the worst face ever, and would not go within 4 feet of his bowl after that taste. So I am going to try to add it to his food. You mention to always dilute it, so should I dilute it 50/50 then try adding it to his food?


I have the best dogs ever. I added to their water and they drink it like nothing. I am also bought Probiotics in Walmart and I am giving Cassie two pills a day. I am still using the Heinz one until the other one arrives.


----------



## schtuffy

Just out of curiosity...when you guys say 2 tbsp ACV, how many parts water do you add? I picked up some Braggs Sunday and poured maybe less than 1/2 tbsp into Louis' bowl. He wouldn't stop drinking it...I had to take the bowl away from him. I knew he wasn't feeling too well a couple hours later though, and he threw up all this liquid and foam in the middle of the night. The next day I just dribbled some into his water and he handled it fine. Maybe it was a little too strong for him :tongue:


----------



## Unosmom

I'm doing some reading now and it seems like recommended ammount varies. I know for people the standard is 2 tbsp per 8 oz, 2-3 times a day, but I think its little too much for dogs. Maybe start off with 1 tbsp for now.


----------



## Jack Monzon

chowder said:


> I need help with constant paw chewing (Rocky's paws, not mine!!). He started out scratching his one ear occasionally and chewing his paws occasionally. Then he ended up with both ears dirty and chewing his feet non-stop. I used Zymox otic on his ears and he's not scratching them anymore. But the paw chewing has gotten to be a continuous thing. He feet are stained brown from the constant chewing on them (all 4 feet). Right now I am trying Zymox lotion on them and it has made the pads softer, but he still chews on them all day and all night.
> 
> Anyone have anything that works for paw chewing? In all the dogs I have owned, I have never had a paw chewer. I have read that it might be a yeast infection or a nervous habit. When I look in his paws, I really can't see anything wrong with them except the brown discoloration of all the hair.


Hey, Chowder -- is this what you used in Rocky's ears?

Amazon.com: Pet King Brand Zymox Otic Enzymatic Solution for Pet Ears, 1.25 Ounces: Kitchen & Dining

Also, did you continue using it, or just use it for 7 days? 

My allergy vet recommended Epi-Otic (Amazon.com: Epi-Otic by Virbac (16 fl. oz): Kitchen & Dining) for ear cleaning, but my dog is starting to itch his ears again, and I don't want to make another trip to the vet.


----------



## chowder

Jack Monzon said:


> Hey, Chowder -- is this what you used in Rocky's ears?
> 
> Amazon.com: Pet King Brand Zymox Otic Enzymatic Solution for Pet Ears, 1.25 Ounces: Kitchen & Dining
> 
> Also, did you continue using it, or just use it for 7 days?
> 
> My allergy vet recommended Epi-Otic (Amazon.com: Epi-Otic by Virbac (16 fl. oz): Kitchen & Dining) for ear cleaning, but my dog is starting to itch his ears again, and I don't want to make another trip to the vet.


I got the Zymox otic with the hydrocortisone, and the cleaner but I haven't used the cleaner yet. Lew Olson recommended it as the only thing she uses in ears. I used the otic with hydrocortisone only about 3 days (twice a day) and his ears cleared up completely. He hasn't scratched them again. It got rave reviews at Amazon. I got them both thru Amazon and got the free shipping. 

Zymox Otic

I have a bottle of Epic-Otic from the vet that doesn't do anything at all for the ears except make the dog upset :biggrin: It just sits on the shelf now . Between the cost of the vet visit and the Epic-otic, it was a lot cheaper to just get the Zymox from amazon.


----------



## Tobi

We were just Diagnosed with a "mild" fungus on Tobi after 6 months of battling with them to do something about it as they said, just come back if it gets worse its nothing to worry about...  
http://www.schuylerproducts.com/images/Antifungal/F2S 8oz shampoo.jpg
They also had us get this as well for between bathing which they recomended 3 times a week and using this every day no matter what on his paws.
http://www.schuylerproducts.com/images/Otic/F1o ear cleaner 12 oz.jpg

I figured i would see waht you guys thought about this since it was along the same lines... if need be i can take some close ups of his paws, essentialy what it is is between his paws it was red and irritated looking and a alittle brown, i cleaned his feet often as well, and his nails since we have gotten him from the breeder were beginning to turn a brownish color which the vet brushed off as simple discoloration nothing to worry about


----------



## Jack Monzon

chowder said:


> I got the Zymox otic with the hydrocortisone, and the cleaner but I haven't used the cleaner yet. Lew Olson recommended it as the only thing she uses in ears. I used the otic with hydrocortisone only about 3 days (twice a day) and his ears cleared up completely. He hasn't scratched them again. It got rave reviews at Amazon. I got them both thru Amazon and got the free shipping.
> 
> Zymox Otic
> 
> I have a bottle of Epic-Otic from the vet that doesn't do anything at all for the ears except make the dog upset :biggrin: It just sits on the shelf now . Between the cost of the vet visit and the Epic-otic, it was a lot cheaper to just get the Zymox from amazon.


My Zymox (with hydrocortisone) is on its way from Amazon. I'll let everyone here know how it turns out. Reviews look encouraging. Thanks for your help!

How many drops did you put in Rocky's ears when you first started?


----------



## chowder

Jack Monzon said:


> My Zymox (with hydrocortisone) is on its way from Amazon. I'll let everyone here know how it turns out. Reviews look encouraging. Thanks for your help!
> 
> How many drops did you put in Rocky's ears when you first started?


To be honest, I just sort of stick the bottle in his ears and give a little squirt! He has really hairy ears and hates for them to be messed with, so by the time I get the hair pushed out of the way and get the bottle stuck in there, he's almost at his limit. Then he has to have a treat for being 'good' about the ears. 

He was scratching first one ear and then both before I got this stuff and now he hasn't scratched either one since I treated them. I was impressed with it. I wish I had known about it when I had my Labrador. She always had ear problems and ended up with hematoma's and surgery on both ears from flapping them so much. At that time the vet told me that Lab's were just prone to 'yeasty' ears and I believed him. I think ears help keep vet's in business!


----------



## chowder

Tobi said:


> We were just Diagnosed with a "mild" fungus on Tobi after 6 months of battling with them to do something about it as they said, just come back if it gets worse its nothing to worry about...
> http://www.schuylerproducts.com/images/Antifungal/F2S 8oz shampoo.jpg
> They also had us get this as well for between bathing which they recomended 3 times a week and using this every day no matter what on his paws.
> http://www.schuylerproducts.com/images/Otic/F1o ear cleaner 12 oz.jpg
> 
> I figured i would see waht you guys thought about this since it was along the same lines... if need be i can take some close ups of his paws, essentialy what it is is between his paws it was red and irritated looking and a alittle brown, i cleaned his feet often as well, and his nails since we have gotten him from the breeder were beginning to turn a brownish color which the vet brushed off as simple discoloration nothing to worry about


The Schuyler's products have Miconazole as the active ingredient, which is the same as Monistat or Cruex or other stuff you buy to treat athletes foot, and other yeast infections at the drugstore. The Zymox is suppose to only have 3 different enzymes that work in a different way to kill fungus and yeasts (all natural and no antibiotics). 

I had actually tried putting some of the athletes foot cream on Rocky's paws but it didn't do anything and I was afraid to have him lick it off. I don't think you are suppose to use it for a long time but I'm not sure about that. I got some of the Zymox creme lotion and put that on Rocky's paws. It's actually meant to put on their skin as a rinse like conditioner for overall infections but I just rubbed it on his paws. Between that and changing his diet, he has hardly licked his paws lately and they are actually losing that red color.


----------



## Jack Monzon

chowder said:


> To be honest, I just sort of stick the bottle in his ears and give a little squirt! He has really hairy ears and hates for them to be messed with, so by the time I get the hair pushed out of the way and get the bottle stuck in there, he's almost at his limit. Then he has to have a treat for being 'good' about the ears.
> 
> He was scratching first one ear and then both before I got this stuff and now he hasn't scratched either one since I treated them. I was impressed with it. I wish I had known about it when I had my Labrador. She always had ear problems and ended up with hematoma's and surgery on both ears from flapping them so much. At that time the vet told me that Lab's were just prone to 'yeasty' ears and I believed him. I think ears help keep vet's in business!


Just started Zymox last night. It's much more gooey than I thought it'd be -- I guess I was expecting more of a rinse?

He did a ton of flapping after I applied it. Do you think once/day is ample? Why did you decided to apply twice/day?


----------



## chowder

Jack Monzon said:


> Just started Zymox last night. It's much more gooey than I thought it'd be -- I guess I was expecting more of a rinse?
> 
> He did a ton of flapping after I applied it. Do you think once/day is ample? Why did you decided to apply twice/day?


Once a day is probably just fine. I just did it twice a day with Rocky because he was still scratching at them in the evening the first day so I put another dose in. I had read all the reviews and it seemed safe to do that. I only used it for 3-4 days tops and he has never scratched at his ears again since.

Now if I can just get him to stop chewing his paws!! He was really good for about a week and then yesterday he chewed them so bad that he was limping. I started using the ACV on his paws last night so we'll see if that helps. He really got upset the first time I put it on his paws, I guess it stung a little bit.


----------



## Jack Monzon

Yeah, sorry to hijack your thread about your dog's paws! 

I've done Zymox for 3 days. I can't tell if it's working yet, but I have noticed that it makes the hair around his ears goopy/greasy. Wow!


----------



## Khan

Jack: I am surprised you haven't seen a difference after 3 days of use. Not that I'm an expert by any means; but if I notice Khan's ears are even a little red/irritated or he seems to be scratching at them, I can usually give them a good dosing in the morning, and by the next day, the redness has all but gone away. Make sure you are filling up the ear canal, and then massage the base of the ear. Once they shake, stuff will fly, so really make sure you work it in before you let them shake.


----------



## Kimber

pandaparade said:


> This is like, the best thread ever. My dog has suffered with seasonal allergies and has yeasty paws from the time we brought him home as a pup last June. I am going to pick up the acidophilus tablets today and start dipping the paws in the mixture 5 times a week. The doctor has gave me ketoconazole (an antibiotic I believe?) and it seems like that doesn't even work anymore but we still give it to him. I am going to try those acidophilus tablets though for sure. Should I stop the Ketoconazole and just try the acidophilus?


 Hi panda parade,
Are you still keeping up with the regimen? And are you seeing results? What about the ketoconazole...any difference? Thanks!


----------



## Jack Monzon

Khan said:


> Jack: I am surprised you haven't seen a difference after 3 days of use. Not that I'm an expert by any means; but if I notice Khan's ears are even a little red/irritated or he seems to be scratching at them, I can usually give them a good dosing in the morning, and by the next day, the redness has all but gone away. Make sure you are filling up the ear canal, and then massage the base of the ear. Once they shake, stuff will fly, so really make sure you work it in before you let them shake.


Khan -- I must've missed this post when it was new, sorry. I stopped using Zymox after three days and he's not scratching his ears nearly as much now. The occasional scratch still, but not enough to make me want to apply Zymox again.

The one drawback was the goopiness of the product really got in my dog's ear hair and made a greasy mess of the hair in and around his ears.


----------



## pandaparade

I have dropped everything and am going to start back up with the ACV. I have been so wishy washy with the other things. I hope this can help!


----------

